# Walking Beam Engines



## chiliviking (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm getting close enough to completion on my PM lathe kit that I'm starting to think about my next project. I'd really like to build Stuarts Walking Beam engine but the $550 price tag puts it out of reach right now. Anyone know of a beam engine from bar stock that the plans are available for? Or perhaps something similar?


----------



## shred (Mar 17, 2008)

The usual standby, Elmers Engines has a beam or two in it.


----------



## b.lindsey (Mar 17, 2008)

If you want to combine beam and sterling, Jerry Howell has a nice design also. (www.jerry-howell.com)


----------



## Mcgyver (Mar 17, 2008)

chiliviking  said:
			
		

> I'd really like to build Stuarts Walking Beam engine but the $550 price tag puts it out of reach right now.



I hear ya. We're conditioned to think that its tough to get a really authentic looking model without castings.....but Keith Spriggs has taught me otherwise. He builds some incredible models and prefers fabrication over casting in that greater detail and can be produced this way. i haven't seen too many engines from castings that out do his 'bar stock' work - he has some photos on the Chaski site. Maybe time to out do Mr. Stuart and his crazy casting prices


----------



## Philjoe5 (Mar 17, 2008)

A-1 Machining & Tooling sells plans for a barstock walking beam engine for about $25. I saw the plans and working engine at NAMES in 2007 and bought them. It is either my next project or it will be the one after my next project. I think if you google A1 Machining & tooling you'll find it, otherwise let me know and I'll send you more details. It would be cool to be building an engine that someone else was also doing....two heads are better than one and all that :big:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## chiliviking (Mar 18, 2008)

Coulsd I please get the adress fot A-1 as a google search did not find them.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Mar 18, 2008)

A-1 Machining Inc
PO Box 227
Flushing, MI 48433
810-487-2115
[email protected]

Plans for the walking beam are $20.00 + $4.50 S/H

Let me know if you plan to build it

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## chiliviking (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for the contact info on A-1. I will give them a call later and get some info.


----------



## firebird (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi

In the plans section on this forum I placed a link to loads of free plans. Check it out, there may be something there you can use.

Cheers


----------



## Hilmar (Mar 20, 2008)

I hear ya. We're conditioned to think that its tough to get a really authentic looking model without castings.....but Keith Spriggs has taught me otherwise. He builds some incredible models and prefers fabrication over casting in that greater detail and can be produced this way. i haven't seen too many engines from castings that out do his 'bar stock' work - he has some photos on the Chaski site.


Mcgyver,
 where can one see some of his model from not castings?
Hilmar


----------



## Mcgyver (Mar 20, 2008)

here;s a pic of one of Keith's engines - i posted it in my photobucket account but it is not my work  . He posts with username Keith at the Chaski site http://www.chaski.org/homemachinist/index.php - there's more photos of it and others there if you search for Keith. a major pita of that site though is that images don't show unless you're logged in. just incredible workmanship imo

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b201/michael0100/IMG_27431-1.jpg


----------



## tel (Mar 21, 2008)

Yep, Keith is an incredibly talented bloke - consider that the Corliss was just his second engine (the first was the Jesse Livingston Rocking Valve engine) and you will get some idea of his ability


----------



## chiliviking (Mar 22, 2008)

I ordered the plans today for the A-1 beam engine as they seem to be what I was looking for and are reasonable in cost. I'll let everyone know what I think of the plans when they arrive. That picture that was posted of Keiths engine is awsome and inspirational!!


----------



## Philjoe5 (Mar 22, 2008)

Glad to hear you've ordered the plans. I'm within a month of starting to build it myself. I'm planning to go to NAMES next month and I hope A-1 will have an exhibit. I have a few questions about the design, then I'm on it ;D

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Brass_Machine (Mar 22, 2008)

Anyone have a picture of an A-1 walking beam looks like when completed?

Eric


----------



## Philjoe5 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi Eric,
I asked Scott of A-1 to send me some photos. They were quite big files (~ 1 meg) so I downsized one and edited it. Here she is:







I saw it running. It's very cool! ;D

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Brass_Machine (Mar 24, 2008)

Thats a nice looking engine. All from bar stock too??

Hmmm... may have to order a set of plans.


Eric


----------

